# Smoked Cheese For The Neighbor



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 23, 2012)

The nice folks next to me asked if i would smoke some cheese if they bought some.

Sure

Monterey jack, Swiss, Cheddar, Muenster & Pep/Jack

Smoking with maple.













smchch.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 23, 2012






2.5 hours later. Going to let sit for a couple hours before vac sealing (they even bought the vac bags)
 













smchch1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 23, 2012


















smchch2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 23, 2012


















smchch3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 23, 2012


----------



## roller (Sep 23, 2012)

O yea you just could not stand it could you ...LOL...It does look great !!!  Nice job as always !!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice job Rick...   You'll have your neighbors paying your lot rent shortly :biggrin:


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 23, 2012)

You know I like to see a full smoker and that is a FULL smoker!!! Full of Cheese! Looks really Great!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Nice job Rick... You'll have your neighbors paying your lot rent shortly


Don't give him any ideas!!! 

Nice job on the cheese!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking great Rick. You need to see if they want a couple of prime ribs smoked, for a small fee of course


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 24, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looking great Rick. You need to see if they want a couple of prime ribs smoked, for a small fee of course


Hey yeah.

And now that i have my MAK with me even.













rvmak.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 24, 2012


----------



## driedstick (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 24, 2012)

nepas said:


> Hey yeah.
> 
> And now that i have my MAK with me even.
> 
> ...


I know that did not get put into mama's car or you would be in a hospital somewhere - how did you get that to the RV?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 24, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I know that did not get put into mama's car or you would be in a hospital somewhere - how did you get that to the RV?


The guy im doing the cheese for took me to the storage space to pick it up.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 24, 2012)

nepas said:


> The guy im doing the cheese for took me to the storage space to pick it up.



Nice Barter


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 24, 2012)

Now thats a lot of smoked cheese!

Mike


----------



## ronrude (Sep 24, 2012)

Great work as usual.  That's a big pile of cheese.


----------



## roller (Sep 24, 2012)

Maybe he brought it home on that Bicycle.


----------

